

Apple releases iTunes Match - jdkoeck
http://www.loopinsight.com/2011/11/14/apple-releases-itunes-match/

======
jdkoeck
Not available yet here in France.

I'm still amazed they actually pulled it off. How did they get the majors to
agree on Apple-sanctified pirated music laundering?

